# I don’t want an Apple Watch. Is that so wrong?



## pcrowell

I just can’t warm up to them. I get the appeal, but for me a watch needs to be, well, a watch.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Nikita70

Me either. I’m already too attached to my phone. I don’t want or need more technology crowding in my life. I have friends that have them and they like them. Just not for me. YMMV.


----------



## mike120

Absolutely not. I don't think that there'll ever be the emotional attachment that us loonies get to the mechanical or quartz, "real" watches that we have and those that we lust after. You'd be hard pressed to find someone stressing over which phone they should have with them for the birth of their child..... or their wedding. 

For some though the appeal, which for most on here isn't persuasive, is almost a necessity. I have one of the new ones with 3g, and not having to have my cell with me and still being able to get texts, calls (in a pinch), and other notifications is an incredible thing, particularly if (like me) you're occasionally in a place where having a phone accessible isn't realistic. It'll never be more than a small phone which happens to kick a watch off of my wrist though.


----------



## pcrowell

Every time I see my sister she tries to convince me. This thanksgiving she actually got me thinking about it. I started down the watch rabbit hole again, ended up here, and came to my senses.


----------



## Robowatch

They have no soul. No history. Nothing to love but efficiency. 

I look at my antique pocket watch and see an unbroken line connecting me to the beginnings of watchmaking in Swiss valleys in the Middle Ages. The only connection I get from an Apple watch is to my cell phone.


----------



## Paulo 8135

Definitely want some kind of advanced smartwatch until they introduce brain implants. Unfortunately, nothing smart enough yet. Long live the Borg!


----------



## zimv20ca

to me, a watch is a wonderful balance of form and function. the apple watch is all function and no form. no thank you.


----------



## Paulo 8135

zimv20ca said:


> to me, a watch is a wonderful balance of form and function. the apple watch is all function and no form. no thank you.


But they're so pretty!!


----------



## smri

I kind of like it but refuse to go for it due to the battery constraint.


----------



## zimv20ca

Paulo 8135 said:


> But they're so pretty!!


hmmm....

i spent some time looking at the available watch faces. i was actually surprised how many of them are terrible. there were a few that i found ok, but none that made me say, "wow". a big missed opportunity, imho.


----------



## pickle puss

I like mine. It looks good on a leather strap. wears well on the wrist,has available options for strap changes, is able to perform a number of relevant timekeeping functions,offers a selection of different "dials", and is spot on. IMO it fits the definition of a watch and then some. Sure it needs a daily charge but that's not all that labor intensive.
BTW-no watch has a "soul". All of them are just machines.


----------



## Paulo 8135

zimv20ca said:


> hmmm....
> 
> i spent some time looking at the available watch faces. i was actually surprised how many of them are terrible. there were a few that i found ok, but none that made me say, "wow". a big missed opportunity, imho.


Oh i meant more the case design anyway i have great faith in graphic designers.


----------



## raxford

Tried to want one but I couldn't hear it ticking, so there went the desire.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I don't want an Apple watch either...but then again I use an Android Phone.


----------



## bshah1976

I had one. Wore it for a few months and then all my other watches were neglected. I wore it mainly for the messages instead of always having to pull out the phone. I sold it on eBay and happy to wear my non smart watches again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca

Paulo 8135 said:


> Oh i meant more the case design anyway i have great faith in graphic designers.


agreed the case design is horrendous. i'd rather scotch tap a big pat of butter to my wrist. i think it would look better.


----------



## Paulo 8135

zimv20ca said:


> agreed the case design is horrendous. i'd rather scotch tap a big pat of butter to my wrist. i think it would look better.


No no i mean the case is beautiful, they've also really innovated strap/bracelet technology.


----------



## James Haury

If you can do without it more power to you.


----------



## Jtag24

pickle puss said:


> I like mine. It looks good on a leather strap. wears well on the wrist,has available options for strap changes, is able to perform a number of relevant timekeeping functions,offers a selection of different "dials", and is spot on. IMO it fits the definition of a watch and then some. Sure it needs a daily charge but that's not all that labor intensive.
> BTW-no watch has a "soul". All of them are just machines.


You would wear an Apple Watch lol


----------



## vipereaper30

Not a watch so I also don't want one. Although if I could load Tapatalk it might help me surf the watch forums, ha!


----------



## BarracksSi

Paulo 8135 said:


> No no i mean the case is beautiful, they've also really innovated strap/bracelet technology.


The opinion that the case is beautiful is just an opinion (although I share yours - it's clean, sleek, and defers to the content on the display);

But it's inarguably true that the strap connection is a big improvement over what anyone else has done. It's so necessary for a smartwatch, too, because it's at its best when worn every day for every occasion. Since it can change style in ten seconds with no tools, switching between leather, fabric, steel, or rubber equally easily, an owner can always find a good combination.


----------



## kramer5150

Nothing wrong with that. I don't want one either... FWIW.
Just like anything there are pros and cons, which speaks louder to you?... follow that one. Its really that simple and not that big of a deal either way.


----------



## TagTime

Enough Apple products in the house, but also no need for an Apple Watch. Just like the traditional watch more. My wife was actually surprised I wasn’t going for it when it came out.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

It is ok, I hate the dependence of a charger... even worse a proprietary one... 

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## pcrowell

pickle puss said:


> BTW-no watch has a "soul". All of them are just machines.


Ha!


----------



## pcrowell

Robowatch said:


> I look at my antique pocket watch and see an unbroken line connecting me to the beginnings of watchmaking in Swiss valleys in the Middle Ages.


Would love to see a picture of that.


----------



## pcrowell

It's a cool idea, though.


----------



## pcrowell

Nikita70 said:


> Me either. I'm already too attached to my phone. I don't want or need more technology crowding in my life. I have friends that have them and they like them. Just not for me. YMMV.


I still have thoughts of ditching the phone, too.


----------



## BarracksSi

pcrowell said:


> I still have thoughts of ditching the phone, too.


I use my phone _less_ when I'm wearing my AW.

I'm purposely not having the phone send every single notification to the watch, either, which helps keep distractions down.


----------



## PilotRuss

I have an Apple Watch 2. I wore it for most of a year and my big complaint was that the watch function wasn't always on. The whole turn your wrist to turn on the screen was annoying to me. Some times it wouldn't work and if I was holding something in my other hand I'd have to either keep trying to flick my wrist or touch it with my nose to get the screen to turn on. It's nice for messages and notifications but as the newness factor wore off I went back to my mechanical watches. I figure I have my phone in my pocket, why do I need to wear a mini phone on my wrist, plus 99% of the time you get a message you pull your phone out to respond anyway. Also there's no real sentimental attachment to the apple watch, you're not going to be handing an apple watch down to your kid in 15 years.


----------



## Jtag24

dropping' logz


----------



## BarracksSi

Jtag24 said:


> dropping' logz


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## LJUSMC

Love my Apple Watch. I sold all my high end watches and now only have my Apple Watch and a G-Shock, and frankly the G-Shock isn’t even getting worn anymore.

I know it will be outdated in 2 years. I’ll just buy another one. I love the functionality and I think it looks great. 

I didn’t buy it to pass down to my kid any more than I intend to pass down my cell phone. He’s 10 and doesn’t wear a watch. He tried, briefly, but he just uses his phone like everyone else in the world.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero

Today I tried on the 42mm Apple Watch for the first time, sadly it didn’t do anything for me....

I should love it, but I don’t. This coming from the guy that went want the extra mile to find this Ana digi, very similar to the one I had in the mid 80’s...

I just ordered me a Hamilton Khaki mechanical 38mm, manual wind, 28k bph.

That gets my blood pumping!


----------



## lvt

pickle puss said:


>


Is it a hi-beat?


----------



## BarracksSi

lvt said:


> Is it a hi-beat?


I'd suppose that it's less fluid than a Spring Drive because of the refresh rate of the display.


----------



## dkauf

My wife gifted me a Series 3 late last year and I can honestly say that I never want to take it off. I've moved all of my mechanical watches into my safe, and while I miss wearing a fine piece on my wrist, the Apple Watch just does 'everything'. Add a few aftermarket apps to it and it tracks my sleep, my workouts, seamlessly connects to my bluetooth speakers in my house, and since it's the Series 3, I can leave the house without my iPhone and not have to worry about being off the grid. I can take calls, text and even play music from the cloud all from my wrist. Never thought I'd love the watch this much, but the only time I take it off now is when I'm showering and that's only so it can charge. One hour of charge time is really all the Series 3 needs to last 23+ hours.


----------



## PoliteBoulder

Wish Apple watch would work with Android phones


----------



## love mechanicals

smart watches have all the provenance of a disposable cup


----------



## kramer5150

PoliteBoulder said:


> Wish Apple watch would work with Android phones


LOL no chance in heaven or he|| of that happening. worlds collide.


----------



## utzelu

I have started contemplating getting into smartwatches again. I use an iPhone so that kind of limits my options, unless I will ignore the limitations of the Android or Tizen watches when paired with iOS. I like the Samsung S3 but it is just too big for my wrist. I like the Apple Watch, their customer support and the fact that they invest hugely in research, but don't like that they don't allow custom faces. Currently, the best looking smartwatch on the market would be the Tag Heuer Connected 41. Beautiful but too expensive and lacking some must-have features.

Although I like regular watches, I am kind of disappointed by the industry. There is just so much BS going on and no innovation with the mechanical watches. Everybody wants to make luxury watches, but everything is more or less the same, technologically speaking. The turning point for me was the launch of the new Rolex GMT at this year's Baselworld. Everybody went crazy over how awesome it is, although all I see is the same watch, made in SS now and with different bracelet and bezel (has a new movement variant). And there is a long waiting time for buyers, not because it is a rare watch crafted by elves in the woods of Rivendell, but because Rolex wants to artificially restrict the supply. To me, a watch is mainly a tool that needs to look good, be versatile and not too expensive ($1500 is my max. price for any watch).

Smartwatches on the other hand continue to innovate with every new iteration and some of them are quite good looking, versatile, easy on the wallet and help you live a healthier life.


----------



## Hsvu

I am not opposed to the idea of smart watches, it could be a cool thing I reckon. 
Perhaps not for the die hards among us, but I could certainly see myself wearing one (I tried one for a few weeks before selling it back), provided it has evolved quite significantly.
My main issues are:
- having to recharge it. Every. Single. Day.
- limited life: throw it away in a few years like other technology
- notifications and alerts and whatnot: certainly something personal but I would hate having that. I can see how it could be fantastic if you are doing an activity where you can't take your phone with you, like surfing. But then, can you really take a call while surfing? I can see how this could be useful though.
- it is still a screen at the end of the day, so they better make some awesome awesome watch faces - I have not seen that so far.
- most (if not all?) have a screensaver mode, where the watch face goes dark when you are not looking at it. I absolutely hate this: it is quite often I look at the time without pointing my wrist to my face. Well, with the smartwatch, no such luck! No motion, no time. And sometimes you need to try a couple time for it to wake.

So yeah, still too many negatives for me, but it is still a very new phenomenon. Let's see where its at in 10 years or so.
Most ordinary folks could not care less for mechanical watches, so there certainly is a big market out there.
There is an opportunity IMHO for traditional watch makers to penetrate this market, but it is a very hard proposition. Perhaps a step in the right direction is what Frederique constant are doing mixing traditional watches with "smart" elements.


----------



## utzelu

Yes, the limitations of the current generation of SWs is annoying, but they will be addressed as the battery and screen technology evolves. Last news is that Apple is working on micro LED screens which would consume much less power and don't suffer from ghosting. This would make it possible to increase battery life and have an always on screen.
As far as I've seen, there are some awesome and original watch faces out there, made by the Android users community. Unfortunately, Apple is still not opening the system for custom faces and there are no rumors they will do so. I understand their position regarding piracy and probably it wouldn't be lucrative for them to police the market as they do on the App Store. Still, this is a big limitation for me too.
Limited life: I am ok with that, as the price of buying and maintaining a mechanical watch will be higher than the price of upgrading every 3-4 years. If we take a $2000 mechanical, which needs a $300 service every 5 years, you end up spending $2600 in 10 years. Comparing with a $400 SW you upgrade 3 times in 10 years, you spend $1200.


----------



## Hsvu

Very good points. 
Look, I too think in a few years the progress made will be very significant, I cannot wait to see what they come up with.
For now, I would love to see a round face watch!
I am sure it would prove quite popular too


----------



## WatchHound007

No, but I did recently get a Garmin Fenix 5X as my first "smart watch". Has the form factor of a real watch, which I wanted. It's surprisingly good, for what I wanted it for which is outdoor activities like hiking.


----------



## utzelu

I looked into all other SWs, including Fenix 5X and I am not impressed. Most of them are huge and too sporty, which impacts their versatility. Others have poor screens (like Fenix) with poor resolution. Others have poor OS support (like most Android watches) where they didn't get any update for years.

Mu ideal SW would be a Tag Heuer Connected 41 running WatchOS from Apple, allowing custom faces like Android watches and costing max $500 



WatchHound007 said:


> No, but I did recently get a Garmin Fenix 5X as my first "smart watch". Has the form factor of a real watch, which I wanted. It's surprisingly good, for what I wanted it for which is outdoor activities like hiking.


----------



## Harry869

I don't mind at all to wear the Apple watch if someone gives it to me as present, a free stuff is good. But, personally, i prefer more the mechanical watch/normal over Apple watch and it is kind of big decision to me if i need to tear down my pocket money to buy the Apple watch. Because of i already knew that, i will not wear it all the time..


----------



## ki6h

The Apple Watch looks like a fine piece of tech, enviable in many ways, a fun & useful bit of gear for those who wear them, but my humble Seiko 5 has some advantages:

My Seiko never requests access to all of my personal contacts.

My Seiko never reveals my location to advertisers.

My Seiko never makes health recommendations or harvests personal cardiovascular data.

My Seiko doesn’t send diagnostic information to Tokyo.

My Seiko tells time anywhere in the world, without access to the Internet, a phone, or electricity of any kind.

My Seiko never asks to be taken out of service for software upgrades.

The Seiko 5 has a perfect safety record of being 100% impenetrable to hackers, trolls, phishing scams and bots.

Work has never reached me on my day off via the Seiko 5.


----------



## utzelu

ki6h said:


> Seiko 5 has some advantages:
> 
> My Seiko never reveals my location to advertisers.


Neither the AW, unless you choose to.



ki6h said:


> My Seiko never makes health recommendations or harvests personal cardiovascular data.


A disadvantage IMO, as this can be really useful, especially since most people in the western world are sedentary.



ki6h said:


> My Seiko doesn't send diagnostic information to Tokyo.


Neither the AW.



ki6h said:


> My Seiko tells time anywhere in the world, without access to the Internet, a phone, or electricity of any kind.


Unless you live in the neck of the woods or spend most of the day there, this is not an issue. Internet is accessible everywhere.



ki6h said:


> My Seiko never asks to be taken out of service for software upgrades.


Unless you consider the 5 years service, which will cost you more than the price of the Seiko and will take 2 weeks. A software upgrade takes 5 min, you can choose not to do it at all and is released about twice a year. The advantage is that you get new features with the upgrade, something that you cannot do with a normal watch.



ki6h said:


> The Seiko 5 has a perfect safety record of being 100% impenetrable to hackers, trolls, phishing scams and bots.


Not an issue with the AW. Maybe with Android.



ki6h said:


> Work has never reached me on my day off via the Seiko 5.


Working culture is changing rapidly. Remote work and mixing the work with personal life throughout the day is starting to be acceptable and necessary. It can be an advantage or not, depending on your domain. For some, it is an advantage to work remotely and whenever it suits their lifestyle. One can work from the beach when others are in the office 

Eventually it all comes down to what is important for the person. A luxury mechanical watch is meant to feed ones ego while a SW is meant to take care of you and assist you during your active part of the day.


----------



## BarracksSi

ki6h, it’s not wrong to not want a smartwatch. 

But to base your opinion on incorrect information, and to further spread that misinformation — or, really, outright falsehoods — is wrong.

If you say you don’t like something, at least know the facts about it.


----------



## skkali168

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

